# Nero 10 Problem



## Harddrive

Nero Multimedia Suite 10 (Problems)

Can anyone help. When installing Nero 10 I get cannot install past Microsoft VS PIA Redist and Reboot Validator. 

Says the installation of Microsoft.NET Framework 3.0 KB 967328 (x86) has failed. Set up will now exit. Then it exits the installation. 

Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99

What you could do is go into Add/Remove Programs and note which .Net Framework packages are installed. Then uninstall them and reboot the computer. After the reboot, you can re-download all the .Net Framework packages off Microsoft's website.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923100/


----------



## russb

What can you use Nero Multimedia Suite 10 for i ask because i bought a pocket camcorder and got nero 9 essentials as a gift.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Uninstall .NET framework 3.0,restart your computer and download offline installer of the .NET framework 3.0 32-bit edition (x86) from the following link:

http://www.techdreams.org/microsoft...p1-30-20-from-microsoft-servers/1845-20090314

After you have downloaded it,install it and after the installation is complete,restart your computer and then install Nero 10.

I use Nero 6 by the way.It rocks =D


----------

